# Shuttle Service in Idaho



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

The two shuttles we use every year aren't listed on your website.....Corn Creek to Carey Creek on the Main Salmon, and Salmon airport to Cache Bar for the Middle Fork. What are your prices for these?
Thanks


----------



## Sully1987 (Jun 12, 2012)

*reply to questions*

Corn creek to carey shuttle is $360 and the middle fork shuttle is $250. Please let me know if I can help you out. What did you think of our website? Thanks Pat


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Website looks good. Are you sure on the price for Salmon airport to Cache Bar? $250 is more than twice what others charge. Corn to Carey price seems right in line. Where do you have folks drop keys for Main Salmon?


----------



## Sully1987 (Jun 12, 2012)

I am glad you like our website. Please share it with friends and family.
I am sorry I miss understood you on the second shuttle, $130 for the Salmon airport to Cache bar.
We can arrange a hiding place for the keys on Main Salmon shuttle or you can mail them to me which ever works best for you. 
What are your launch dates? 
Thanks Pat


----------

